# The best welcome by a hotel



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Always been a loyal customer of The Peninsula in Beverly Hills. Today they confirmed my sentiments. They thought I was bringing Miss Darcy with me - so they laid out everything for her - a fluffy bed, a personalised towel, Fiji water, treats and even a monogrammed pillowcase. And they even have a doggy room service menu. That's what I call five star plus plus service! Alas, Miss Darcy was in Suffolk. www.missdarcy.org


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How funny, I wonder what's on the menu?


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

That is so cool.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah now you'll have to go back and visit especially so Miss Darcy can enjoy.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How lovely.....any hotels do the same in the UK?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow that's great, a truly indulgent fab doggy welcome! Do you get to keep the blanket??
Us Brits are so poor at accommodating dogs out and about......
I was in that great family orientated home furnishing warehouse that is IKEA, I had with me (under a cape, in a bag, with just her cute little nose poking out) my gorgeous 8 week old ruby!! 
Can you believe I was told by two different members of staff that "we do not allow dogs in here"
I was hardly dragging around a barking. snarling, leg cocking pit-bull!!
The reason no dogs are allowed..... They serve food!!
Well even after been told ruby wasn't allowed in the store - I still sneaked into the restaurant (with ruby!) for some Swedish fine dining cuisine..... Well no visit to IKEA is complete without scoffing their meatballs!!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

While one can bring dogs into almost every store in any store (with a few exceptions), no dogs are allowed in any restaurants in the States - and depending on the bus driver, cab driver or train attendant - so maybe we have not yet any five star treatment in UK hotels, we travel easier in the UK. What I would love to do is get Eurostar to explain why we can't take pets on the train - I think their reason that our pets will be uncomfortable is the worst excuse! How does one lobby for change?


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

And yes, I got to keep pillowcase with her monogram and the towel. The bed was too big to hide inside my luggage!!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

when i worked at walmart they used to allow dogs in the store as long as they behaved. but then one day a lady in the drug dept. complained that she was allergic to dogs ,and made a BIG fuss like calling the main head quarters to complain.and then we stop allowing pet from interning.all but services dogs.so you see some times it is the dumb people that dedicate what we can and can't do..to my amazement there are people who don't like dogs. i think they call them foggies Haaa Haaa


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Must have been a pricey hotel.. Some hotels in the US are pet friendly. But you do have to check. During the hurricanes in 2004 for a few days we "sneaked" our bird in through the back door..  I don't think that was a pet friendly. We were building our house and living in a camper.. No electric for 7 days.... Which is hell in Florida with NO air condition..

"Some" private restaurants in the US will let you have a dog, but mostly our door restaurants. 

I think it has to do with things being so "politically" correct these days.. If one person has some issue then everyone else has to deal with it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Can you imagine me and my pack turning up to a hotel in the UK lol ... oh dear I dont think that treatment would on offer..... shame really as I would like nothing more than a night of two of luxury for me and my poos  ... mind you we get that at home


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

The Fairmont in St Andrews and Gleneagles are both really pet friendly - although not cheap. In St Andrews they will give you a bowl, bed and towel too - no personalisation though!! The staff all made a huge fuss over Lola and as far as I could tell there seemed to be one corridor at ground floor level where the rooms were all pet friendly. Great place for beach walks too! There were quite a few dogs of all shapes and sizes there when we went and one family with two St Bernard's so they obviously let any size in! Wish more places were as friendly. N xxx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

May Wong said:


> no dogs are allowed in any restaurants in the States -


with the exception of service animals


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yep you right.only store i knoe of is petsmart and the other one i can't think of the name of


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Petco is the other major chance store for animals....


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

My experience is I can bring a dog into most stores in NYC except for one - a camera equipment unless it's a service dog. I had to put Darcy in a tote bag and I carried her around. We had no problems going into the department stores - Bergdorfs, Berneys, etc, etc. But no restaurants. In London, most of the time we go shopping together but not at Peter Jones!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I must be missing something. How do you take Miss Darcy to the States? Do you take her? Maybe it's not London England?! Hmmm.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I was wonder that too! Fabulous service 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

petsmart, petco, petsupermarket, and this wonderful brewery that doubles as a burger place (its in a wearhouse, and as long as you keeo the dog with you, and arnt any trouble, they can stay)


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I must be missing something. How do you take Miss Darcy to the States? Do you take her? Maybe it's not London England?! Hmmm.


Miss Darcy has an EU passport which allows her to travel to DEFRA approved countries. No quarantine required. We travelled last year to NYC on a plane and came home on a boat. I was going to start blogging about her experiences next week whilst I'm away. Www.missdarcy.org


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant!! Will look forward to the blog about her travels. What a lucky girl!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Can you imagine me and my pack turning up to a hotel in the UK lol ... oh dear I dont think that treatment would on offer..... shame really as I would like nothing more than a night of two of luxury for me and my poos  ... mind you we get that at home


Actually Jojo I think you would find you could take them if you went to the top hotels, they fall over themselves to keep customers happy (did you watch hotel babylon?!), but aside from those type hotels I do remember someone putting a link up to a really dog friendly hotel - think it was in the lake district - where the owners had a cockapoo.


----------

